# First 8 - Setting the Pace



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Tip off is just around the corner!! 

We're probably not active enough to have specific game threads, so we'll have sets of '8' throughout the season. 

Up first:

October 
Wed 31 vs Indiana Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON 7:00 PM 

November 
Sat 3 @ Brooklyn Barclays Center, Brooklyn, NY 7:30 PM Sportsnet 
Sun 4 vs Minnesota Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON 6:00 PM NBATV 
Tue 6 @ Oklahoma City Chesapeake Energy Arena, Oklahoma City, OK 8:00 PM 
Wed 7 @ Dallas American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX 8:30 PM 
Sat 10 vs Philadelphia Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON 7:00 PM 
Mon 12 vs Utah Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON 7:00 PM NBATV 
Tue 13 @ Indiana Bankers Life Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN 7:00 PM 


That's a tough, tough opening schedule. Last year, I would have expected us to lose pretty much every game. This year, I think we can pull out of this nearing the .500 mark. If we can break even, that's going to fill this team with confidence and we'll realise we've moved out of the lower echelons of the league and hopefully beat up on those teams when we meet them.

I'll be watching as many of these as I can, I am stoked to see the new look team and follow Valanciunas as he plays his first NBA games. 

How does everyone else see the season starting?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I need to pick one or two of these 8 to watch with my busy early season viewing schedule. I'm kind of disappointed in the schedule because I usually can count on Toronto having an early weekend game scheduled. I think I will watch the Philly game and also possibly the Brooklyn game in this slate.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll watch all of these games, and about 98% of the games this season. I agree, it's a tough opening schedule. They have to start off good right off the bat. If they can beat the Pacers, Nets and Timberwolves then that will give them a lot of confidence. I doubt they beat the Thunder and the Mavs will be tough even though they don't have Dirk. They're still a solid team with some good players.

They can easily go 5-3 during the first eight games, but they could easily go 3-5, too.

None the less, I'm really looking forward to the Raptors season.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks like I'll be taping the first game ... but after that I should be catching all of them. Tough opening schedule to be sure .. but how much have the other teams improved their rosters over the summer in comparison? I do see tough battles with Indy, Dallas, Oklahoma but the Nets, Philly, Wolves and Jazz are all teams we should compete against. We were 'ok' against those guys last year and we've really cranked it up a notch since then. So I'm expecting wins here. How many times did we lose by less than 8 points last year? ... With Lowry now on our side and having shown that he can take the lead in those final stretches of the game... losing by 8 should now be winning by 4!!!

We'll see what happens... cause the waiting's over kids ;-) !!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ha at the pic of Val. Great news on the starting confirmation (especially for my fantasy squad).

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2012/10/29/raptors-coach-dwane-casey-says-jonas-valanciunas-has-earned-his-starting-job/



> “As a matter of fact, he’s earned it,” Raptors coach Dwane Casey said. “He’s a guy who is talented. Does he make mistakes? Yes, as most rookies do. His upside is huge. It’s also time to give him a taste of how the game is played, how guys like Hibbert, guys like [Brooklyn’s Brook] Lopez [play]. He’s our future. He’s our foundation in the middle. So, why not now? Our other guys are mature enough and professional enough to understand it.”


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That article was probably exaggeration when it called Amir and Gray "viable options" to start. I fear that he won his starting job more because of the potential for him to bring culture change than for his actual ability to make the Raptors better early this season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ So you don't think he's the best C to start the season?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> ^ So you don't think he's the best C to start the season?


I guess we'll see. I don't want to bad mouth the kid too much this early. I just know I was concerned by what I saw from him this summer.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Olympics? Oh man, don't be concerned. If you haven't been watching preseason, you're in for a treat tomorrow night when it comes to Val.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> The Olympics? Oh man, don't be concerned. If you haven't been watching preseason, you're in for a treat tomorrow night when it comes to Val.


I haven't seen any preseason Raptors ball this year. How was his footwork? I'm particularly concerned that he will get called for traveling a lot early this season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I haven't seen any preseason Raptors ball this year. How was his footwork? I'm particularly concerned that he will get called for traveling a lot early this season.


His footwork is really impressive. I didn't see him called for traveling once all preseason and I watched most games. 

Going against Hibbert opening night is going to be tough, but JV is a fighter and I really expect him to perform well, especially given his speed advantage.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> His footwork is really impressive. I didn't see him called for traveling once all preseason and I watched most games.


Maybe it was just the quick whistle in the international game. 

Was he able to box out consistently in the preseason or were guys getting around him/going over him to get boards?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Maybe it was just the quick whistle in the international game.
> 
> Was he able to box out consistently in the preseason or were guys getting around him/going over him to get boards?


Oh boy, you really need to watch the game tomorrow night.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think I can find a way to fit it in to my loaded viewing schedule tomorrow night, but I fully plan on watching Saturday's game.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Jonas is a much better option at Center then Gray or Johnson. Jonas reminded me of Bargnani during the preseason when he first started. Showed some great foot work and understanding of where to be. I think that Jonas is more advance at this point of his career than Andrea was at his age. 

The only concern that I have for him tomorrow is that he'll get in early foul trouble and be glued to the bench for most of the first half. If he can stay out of that type of trouble then I believe he'll do just fine in his first NBA Regular Season game.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I haven't heard anything nice said about Val's defense, yet? Is he just going to be a sieve on that end of the floor or will he be able to hold his own?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I haven't heard anything nice said about Val's defense, yet? Is he just going to be a sieve on that end of the floor or will he be able to hold his own?


He averaged 1.8blks in preseason. His D is the thing that gets me giddy about the kid. He moves his feet very well, he stands tall and straight so doesn't pick up stupid fouls.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

His defense still worries me a bit. He's more advance defensively than most European players coming in to the NBA at his age, but he'll get beaten by centers that have a real quick step to the basket. But, it's something that we already expected. I see him being a great defensive player in a few years.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Well hopefully you guys will get to see some of these first few games and see the kid for yourselves. I had the same concerns about his footwork, ability to stay out of foul trouble and his overall court sense. Let's just say he's completely sold me on his ability!! I'm stunned at how good the rook is. You shoulda seen the block he had on Amare ... The look on Amare's face when he didn't get a call was priceless. And I forget which game it was but we were in the middle of the fourth quarter, he had 5 fouls (for the first time) and he was still aggressive, highly effective and didn't foul out!!
Those were some of my big moments from him so far. And yes he did travel on a couple of possessions (memory fails on exactly which games) but even that was minor for what could be expected from a rookie big ... and far fewer than we see with DD!!

Let us know what your thoughts are when you see him though.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Good night minutes in the first quarter for Jonas. He has six points, four rebounds. He did pick up two fouls, though. He probably won't be back till late in the second quarter.

The Raptors defense looks pretty bad right now. The Pacers are scoring with ease right now. The Raptors will need to tighten up that defense or Indiana will run away with it. 

Bargnani had a great first quarter. Already has eleven points, but no rebounds. DeRozan is struggling, though. But, a lot of times there's been a lot of no calls on him where he should have gone to the line.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Raptors should have done better closing the game out, but to me that should have been out of bounds to Toronto before Hill's winning floater. Still, some positives with Lowry and Val.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Well... that was a heartbreaker to start the season with

*Lowry* - Phenomenal job all night, he should have taken that last shot. 
*DeRozan* - Really took a while to get going, drove the paint well but seemed lost when the Refs weren't calling Pacers for fouls, so threw 3 or 4 ill advised shots up. Started to get it going during the Raptors most dominant stretch and I thought he played well defensively, only losing his man once or twice over the course of the entire game. The lob from Lowry to DD was really impressive as well. 
*Fields* - I don't want to be down on this guy, but what does he bring to the team that Alan Andersen does not? Fields was an offensive black hole last night, when you're the 5th option on the floor, you have to be keep the opposition D true and knock down the looks you get but Fields couldn't get it done and it hurt the team.
*Bargnani* - Started off great, hitting all kinds of shots in David West's face. He played some really good man to man (even showed a little help too) D until the 4th quarter, and then got abused by David West to close out the game and let the Pacers back in, I actually think Casey needs to take some blame for this, a time out needed to be called and the D switched up. Not many defenders could have stopped West last night. Bargnani also took an ill advised jumper trying to tie the game, if you ask to take the last shot, make sure it's a good look or give it up. 
*Valanciunas* - Double double in your first professional game. Took a couple of shots he shouldn't have. Hibbert was too big and crafty for him at times, but at others he really played good D. His help D got us a lot of extra possessions. His hands are soft and take anything in, but they're also strong and he doesn't give the rock up easily. Had a monster put back in the 3rd that would have had me on my feet had I not been lying in bed watching. 

The rest. *Amir Johnson* is starting to piss me off with these long 2's he thinks he can hit. He has ugly shooting form and they're too hard everytime and clank off the back of the rim. If he keeps shooting them, I could see myself turning against him this year, not to mention if he is putting up jumpers at the top of the key, he is away from the area that he's most effective. *Ed Davis* played great, thought he did exactly what he was good at and really gave the 2nd unit some momentum. *Jose* played really well, he will be the best PG in the league to be playing in the 2nd unit and should have a great season from FG% as he can pretty much get what he wants. *Alan Andersen* played some good D but wasn't hitting his shot. *Terrence Ross *only played a couple of minutes and jacked to bad shots in the process, first night nerves were all over this kid. *Aaron Gray* played some really solid minutes against Hibbert, the big guy definitely has a place on this roster.

*Overall*, the Pacers are a very good team and they showed that last night. I think the call was bullshit and should have been our possession to end the game but we should never have been in that situation after pulling away in the 3rd. The intensity from our team was great, and the game was certainly exciting to watch, so I hope for many more like it, just with a better final outcome.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next up.. @ Brooklyn Nets











This is now BKN's home opener as the game against NY has been postponed due to Sandy. 

The atmosphere is going to be electric. I hope the Raptors can use the fact we've played a competitive game to our advantage and get the win.

DeMar needs to have a better game, and he should as the Brooklyn frontcourt isn't anywhere near as good defensively as the Pacers.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas Valanciunas highlights from the game last night if anyone missed it.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

JV and Lowry ARE the future. Hopefully we can "net" a win here, doubt it though


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm thinking we should start separate game threads .... 
Looking at our level of posts and the viewing only crowd we attract I think we can manage. And given that the excitement will only build from here (I for example have been a member here for years but haven't posted anything since complaining about VC's level of shitty play).... 
So .. how about we try it out?? Speedy use to make great game threads ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I will be tuning in tonight for my first look at the Raps.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

You may like what you seeeeeee..... 

So what's our chances here and who are their key players to watch out for?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Well BK hasn't played a game, yet, so I don't know exactly what their rotation will look like... but I anticipate a heavy dose of pick and pops with Brook. Also I would watch out for those fake iso-Joe situations where Gerald Wallace makes a hard basket cut. Keeping Humphries/Evans/Blatche off the glass should be a problem for the Raps as well.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

So .... The team has just introduced their mascot .. "the Brooklyn Knight" ... Probably the most pathetic thing I've ever seen. Totally laughable....
Anyways on to the teams ... We've got a bit of a battle here ...
D.Williams, J.Johnson, C.Humphries and B.Lopez in their starting five .... they're pretty stacked. I don't know anything about G.Wallace at SF .... But I'm still calling a win for our boys based on our second unit. 
Raps by 8 !!!!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm sorry ... I'm really not feeling this Fields guy... I've seen nothing fr him
But messy and broken plays ... yuck!!

Demar however is playing like he wants to prove out that contract decision.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We are taking some horrible shots.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DD starting very well on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

AK47 killing us. Bargnani is playing stupid right now.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Was Fields injured to close out last season? I don't recall him being this bad when I've seen him play for NY.

And Bargnani needs to start coming into the season in shape.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Alan Andersen stealing that SF spot, Landry is bringing nothing right now. 

Lowry just changed the game for us (Barea going down was usefyl too).


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ss03 said:


> Was Fields injured to close out last season? I don't recall him being this bad when I've seen him play for NY.
> 
> And Bargnani needs to start coming into the season in shape.


He played all last year, started 62 of 66 games for NY.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> He played all last year, started 62 of 66 games for NY.


There's no excuse for his play then. Terrible use of off-season money by Colangelo, he's lucky he traded for Lowry. 

Starting backcourt is 14/20, starting frontcourt is 7/26, just awful; however, I am liking Val.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fields was good for 1/2 a season and has sucked since then.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Good!! We needed this one.... I really hope Demar can keep this up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, I'm glad that W came along, for a moment in the first half when AK was beasting, I was a little unsure but then, our lord and saviour Lowry came along. 

So we'll start with him. *Kyle Lowry* is a phenom. He is the best player this team has seen in a very long time. 3 games in, and in my mind, he's already the undisputed leader of the team. He scores with such ease, his shot is much better than I anticipated, not to mention when he drives to the hoop he's as strong as a bull and will make that tough layup. His pick and pop game hasn't been exceptional yet, I can tell he wants to get guys more involved (esp. Jonas) but between them, they haven't quite figured it out yet. (22 pts 7 rebs 5 ast 3 stls 8-10 FGs, 2-3 3pt FGs)

*DeMar DeRozan* is a kid that gets it. His post up game is money, and he even hit a 3 ball last night. His defensive effort is throw the roof working with Lowry in the backcourt, these two are forcing the other team to make errors and even if they don't end up with a steal and the easy lay in, they're forcing turnovers and keeping the opposition from shooting the basketball. (22 pts 7 rebs 2 ast 3 stls.)

An here comes the first negative. *Landry Fields*. He is lucky he has a smoking hot girlfriend, because he certainly can't score anywhere else. How can you be a starting SF in this league, fresh of a big new contract, and average 3 points through your first 3 games. It's horrific. Not only that, but his rebounding is down and his defense isn't Bowen-esque so we can't afford to have him out on the floor. If he wants minutes, he's going to have to find that shot and find it quick, otherwise he's losing that starters job. I did think he looked much better in the 4th. 

*Andrea Bargnani*. Another negative. All out of sorts. Forcing his offense and becoming very easy to read. He either shoots the long 3 or puts it on the floor with his head down and drives to the hoop. I counted a number of opportunities he could have dumped the ball off to Jonas' last night for an easy bucket, he just doesn't see the pass at the moment. I could be wrong, but did Bargs sit for the entire 4th quarter? If so, good. He didn't deserve to be in the game. 

*Jonas* had a very tough matchup against Peckovic and you could tell it knocked his confidence. He played his man all night though, I just want to see more from our big guy. 

I complained about this during preseason and after the season tip off, but *Amir Johnson* clearly isn't listening, he seems to have fallen in love with that top of the key jumper (you know, that shot he clearly can't make!) and it's making me fall out of love with him and quickly. Still has great PnR chemistry with Jose but again, we're missing out on more of that because he's content to settle at the moment. 

I much prefer what I am seeing from *Ed Davis* who has clearly improved his jump shot and looks confident with it. He has great energy around the boards and never gives the team much chance to settle. He does tend to get a little over excited on certain plays, but he's still young and I'm happy that he has finally started to make strides forward. 

*Jose* was good in limited minutes, difficult to give him much time when your backcourt is performing as well as ours in. *Terrence Ross* is a foul machine as he tries to play that hard D, but I like what I see, he has very long arms and caused a couple of deflections last night that led to turnovers. 

*Alan Andersen*, now here is a guy that plays within himself and is excelling because of that maturity. He is efficient and he has started making plays to get others involved. He's not the most exciting guy to watch, but coddamnit, he's effective. Very impressed with how he played last night. 

Overall, our backcourt is looking like one of the leagues best, let's hope we continue to perform to such a high level both ways. Bargnani and Fields need to find themselves, otherwise they're going to hold this team back. 

Great victory against a pretty solid team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next game: Raptors (1-2) @ Thunder (1-2), 8:00, Nov. 6, NBATV


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas is really having a baptism of fire coming in: Hibbert, Lopez, Peckovic and now Ibaka.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Id pull Fields out of the starting line up if I don't see any improvement by the 10th game hes looking awful out there thus far but I did notice he looked more comfortable with the 2nd unit also am I the only one who cringes when I see Amir take a jump shot? Id prefer to seem him down low crashing the boards


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ He's a big dude, but if he keeps taking that shot all year, I'm going to fly to Toronto and punch him.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I agree with having Fields come off the bench, but I don't think A.A. can do that every night. 

And finally Bargs gets benched in the 4th. What a beautiful sight. Casey finally not doing the double pg line up in the 4th along with benching Bargs and look what happens. 

I really hope DD keeps up this play. 

And JV first 4 games in the NBA my god, has any other C had tougher matchups lol. 

B.C. has to to start looking to trade bargs for a everyday starting SF. This would allow Ed Davis more minutes and I think he can very easily be a double double PF. And an upgrade to our SF spot right now is much needed.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Once Kleiza comes back I think he will get a shot at that SF spot also. I really think we should've kept James Johnson.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I do think Kleiza will get a shot at the starting gig when he returns from his family problems (not quite sure what is going on, I know he had a baby recently so I'm really hoping it has nothing to do with that). It's been confirmed that he won't be playing in tonights game by the way.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I really hope Klieza can show that style of play he showed with Lith just before he came to the Raps. He looked so good. Still think we can do better though.

I really hope we can steal one tonight. And hopefully Bargs returns to the flashes he showed last year. And DD and Lowry need to keep clicking, these 2 are making the raps fun to watch again


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm going out on a whim and saying Fields has his best Raptors game tonight, even if he is going to be matched up against Kevin Durant. I hope to see some more Dom McGuire if my prediction is wrong.

Raps win this by 5. OKC then gets a ton of bad press and starts to turn the corner.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Well hopefully Fields just plays quality D tonight, thats all I want out of him.

This is going to be a tough matchup for Lowry, really hope he beats up on Westbrook. I say DD is going to go off again tonight, and hopefully Bargs gets out this brutal slump.

If Lowry, DD and Bargs all play great tonight I think we can steal one here.

Also curious to see how brutal the refs are on JV tonight.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll say the Raptors lose by at least 15 points tonight. It will be a hard game to watch for Raptors fans.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

We've got a lot of 'ifs' going on here ... but I'm still high on the team with what I've seen so far.
Keys to a win ...
1. Bargs has to get involved early and often. And mix up his offence!! No more parking on the perimeter waiting to make an easy three ... or even worse, putting his head down and attacking without looking.
2. Fields ... has to prove that he's actually worth something.. On offence OR defense ... gimme anything please !!! 
3. Calderon ... Keep the second line focused and take charge of them. We really don't have much offensive power on that line.

And for gravy, Davis, JV, Johnson, Anderson ... keep it up and continue to improve on past performances... 
Lowry and DD ... just keep doing what'cha been doing ;-) 

Raps by 5 !!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Well so much for my prediction .... Is there a large pile of sand I could bury my head in??
Sad, sad, sad .... I don't want to spoil it. But save yourself some grief and heartache and watch the election race instead. At least there's some competition going on there. 
Ohhh also don't want to say who left the game injured and isn't coming back tonight... No point anyways. Hopefully he can bounce back for us tomorrow night :-(


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, can't say I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> Well so much for my prediction .... Is there a large pile of sand I could bury my head in??(


There is a spot right next to me


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I officially hate him.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Bad*
Lowry leaving the game injured. Ouch. 
20 point loss to a team that owns our pick. Ouch. (What a bright future that OKC fanbase has to look forward too)
Landry Fields, $20 million contract? Twenty million ouches. 

*Good*
Terrence Ross starting to show up, still looks slightly awkward but this will give him bags of confidence. 
Jonas Valanciunas with a 18/6 against one of the best defensive frontcourts in the league~ (6/8 FG good %, 6/6 FT). He did get abused a couple of times on D, but he is staying out of foul trouble. That KD dunk on him was nasty. 

*Overall*
The disparity was clearly visible. Aside from just having Durant, they have a much higher b-ball IQ as a team. When a player drives the hoops and the D is sucked in, they pass it back out for the open man, if the D doesn't sink, they have the talent to make the play. Then you look at our Raptors, when Bargs, or Lucas drives it’s not going to be passed back out regardless of what the opposition does. Not to mention while we went 7-30 from 3pt land, their ability to just stop, pull up a 3 and knock it down with ease is something I fear I will eternally envy.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is that KD throwdown for anyone that missed it. 






And on the flip side, some Valanciunas highlights from the game

Perkins face is a picture after this move.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Onwards and upwards as they say; Wed 7 @ Dallas American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX 8:30 PM 

Obviously the big news is whether Lowry will suit up or not, I doubt he does, he looked like he twisted it pretty bad.



> RaptorsPR ‏@RaptorsPR
> 
> Kyle Lowry will be listed as doubtful for Wed. game at Dallas. Sustained a sprained right ankle Tues. in OKC. #Raptors





> RaptorsPR ‏@RaptorsPR
> 
> #Raptors training staff performed additional treatment on Lowry's ankle at team hotel in Dallas. Will reassess again in the morning.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I watched this whole game. I saw two teams who weren't exactly playing at their best but weren't playing poorly either. Their truly is a very large talent disparity between these two rosters. That's what I attribute the final spread to more than anything else.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What did you think of Jonas?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> What did you think of Jonas?


Interesting prospect. Certainly far from a stiff. Looks like he cares who wins and loses. Pretty good form on his free throws. Perkins boxed him out and kept him off the glass with ease. I like his length, but he doesn't fully know how to use it to his advantage yet. That offensive goaltending was an error of commission more than omission. His turnovers weren't really the ugly variety. I like the way he runs the floor and confidently throws his hand up when he gets to the low block. 

On a different note, Calderon plays more selfishly off the bench than he does as a starter both in the NBA and internationally. Seems like he feels the need to make plays for himself a little more often in that role. On top of that, Lowry isn't a great post-feed guy. I would like to see what Val does with more touches.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I think I've mentioned that about Lowry earlier in this thread. He wants to feed the post, he just chooses awkward moments to do so. His Pick and Roll work isn't of the highest quality, something he will really need to improve to get the best out of Val.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

More on Lowry 



> Doug Smith: Raptors ‏@SmithRaps
> 
> #Raptors say Lowry doubtful 2nite at Dallas, more info later; Mavs without Dirk, Marion and Brand away for birth of a child


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

season over, bring on the draft


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Wowwww, I hear ya. But let's not go there just yet ...
We have second unit players that just aren't great scorers ... despite what their stat figures say. 
Good thing is we've got a lot of room to grow. Just gotta grow fast!!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Meh my expectations for this team honestly aren't high - they just aren't that talented. I enjoyed watching last season though because they played hard and that made it easy to get behind them. If they can improve from last season's win% I'd be pretty happy as a fan but I'm coming into this expecting some pretty disappointing nights haha


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

DeRozan killing it.

Prove me wrong DeMar, prove me wrong.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Why is consistent play such a mystery to this team?? Unbelievable ...
Anyways what's all this chatter about VC wanting to come back and finish his career here in TO? Imagine the reaction to that!! Probably stunned silence we wouldn't know to to string the noose on first, Colangelo or VC .. or maybe let them share it and hang them both!!

At least the Nets looked at lot worse than the Raps tonight ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> season over, bring on the draft


We don't own our pick (even if it is protected, we're not bad enough to get a Top 3).

The start to this campaign has been really rough in terms of strength of schedule, so I'm not hitting the panic button just yet. 

The losses might also force BC into a move, which we've all been clamouring for since we have Jose, Bargnani, Fields, Kleiza etc all getting paid to do very little. 

Is it me or do the refs seem out to get us this year? The officiating through the first five games has been against us. That couple with Casey and his boggling rotations are a big reason for a couple of these losses. 

DeMar played a really impressive game last night, as did Bargnani. We really need the latter to keep up his play when Lowry returns if we want to compete at a high level. 

Fields does not deserve to start. Another ****ing horrible game from him. I'm open to giving Ross a chance to start, he can't do any worse than Landry.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> Anyways what's all this chatter about VC wanting to come back and finish his career here in TO? Imagine the reaction to that!! Probably stunned silence we wouldn't know to to string the noose on first, Colangelo or VC .. or maybe let them share it and hang them both!


Ha. Yeah I heard all of this, VC appeared on the FAN590 yesterday and said a couple things about Toronto being where it all began so he wouldn't be against the idea. Half of the Raptors fanbase seems to have forgiven him, the other half is after his neck. 

All I know, is right now, I'd trade Fields for him. (even if I do think I fall into the 'after his neck' camp too, ha).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> We don't own our pick (even if it is protected, we're not bad enough to get a Top 3).


****


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

About ****ing time. 



> Ryan Wolstat ‏@WolstatSun
> 
> Casey said he's considering shaking up the starting lineup because of the bad starts. They've been going on since pre-season


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What's the shake-up you anticipate?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Ross will get the start and Demar will be moved to the 3. I don't really see it any other way unless we're considering guys like Alan Anderson or Dominic Mcguire.

God forbid we try to go small with Calderon/Lowry DeRozan


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Either way I'll be looking forward to Saturday night and whatever Casey does.... I desperately hope Lawry's back ... Shows just how bad we are without him. With Lawry, DD, JV and Bargs playing like they can we're an exciting team to watch and cheer for.. 

I think the fan-base here would support VC (after the shock wears off) and accept it as an apologetic gesture. Ohh and if he can do better than Fields ... so much the better!!

Catch y'all Saturday night


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next Game: Saturday, November 10th Raptors vs Sixers. 7:00pm TSN

Good news 



> @RaptorsPR: Lowry no longer using protective walking boot.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Larry and Landry officially out of rotation tonight .... 
It's going to be another tough one. Not too hopeful this time out :-(
Turner and Holiday trounced Boston last night and probably have plenty more in the tank to do it again tonight.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I stopped watching .... Nothing else to say.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game Tonight: Utah (3-4) @ Toronto (1-5), Nov. 12, 7:00, TSN 

No Lowry. 

This teams need a W, this fan needs a W.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Looks like we should get to see Ross play some big minutes in the immediate future.



> @WolstatSun
> 
> Fields had MRI but no results yet did some shooting today. Lowry to get his MRI soon. Anderson prob out a long time


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Dream scenario, we get the top 3 pick and Andrew Wiggins declare for the draft, maple boners everywhere.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wiggins can't declare. He isn't old enough to be eligible. 

That said, I'd insert him into our starting line up right now. Ha.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Al ****ing Jefferson


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What a game. 

What a heartbreaker.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game Tonight: Raptors (1-6) @ Pacers (3-4), Nov. 13, 7PM, TSN

DeMar played *SIXTY* minutes last night. Bargnani was invisible in overtime. Ross isn't getting much time. Valanciunas didn't see the floor again after the 2nd quarter. 

My prediction, 1-7.

Ouch.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

How? I'd say we stole one, but it's more they decided to give it to us in some ugly brick wrapping paper. 

Jose with his 1st ever triple double. 

Raptors move to 2-6.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I will forgive Amir's poor shooting night because of his contribution to my fantasy team in the 3OT game. Needed win for the Raptors.

Ha at the Pacers too.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Pacers were truly horrible, how can you get beat by a team that goes 1-15 in the 4th. 

One to forget.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Definitely one to forget. Except it may very well be the one to start a winning trend and attitude! Let's hope they build on it and learn something of themselves do we don't repeat a fourth quarter like that ever again. 
Great job by Calderon!! Really defined himself as more than just the second point guard.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The 4th quarter is on Casey in my opinion, Bargnani looked gassed, DeRozan looked gassed, yet we had Ross and Valanciunas (who both played very well in limited minutes) sat on the bench. We got away with it this time, I just hope Casey has learned something.

And incidentally, I think you could be right, we needed this win to get us out of the hole we had dug for ourselves, now we're out, we may even start looking like a decent ball club.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Closed. 

Visit here to continue the discussion


----------

